# New Member - catalina 22 and Swiftsure 33



## RayStrickland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello fellow members.

I am currently sailing a Catalina 22 in the Tampa Bay Area and have just purchased "Bittersweet" a Swiftsure 33 1960 Rhodes design. Hull #20.

Looking forward to the project that will take ????? Years and more money. I am keeping "Ray's Chaser" cat 22 so I can continue sailing throughout the project.

Would love to hear from locals and those all around going through similar projects.

Ray


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SaiNet, Ray. It's great that you won't have to put your sailing on hold while you work on your project boat. Best of luck with it. There are many people in this forum working on their boats and I'm sure most of us would appreciate pictures as you go along as every boat is a project of sorts.


----------

